# egg @ 45 days, no smell no development?



## monsteramp (Jun 12, 2015)

so this egg's been 45 days, doesn't stink no mold and doesn't seem to have any embryo development. the only changes are the yolk shifting and the air pocket getting larger. is it a dud?


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2015)

It might be a dud, but let it ride anyway. I used to candle my eggs and watch them like a hawk. Many times a baby would pop out of an egg that I thought wasn't developing.

What species are we talking about?


----------



## monsteramp (Jun 12, 2015)

its star egg..


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jun 22, 2015)

Keep it going....I once had an egg in the incubator for 4 months before it started developing...it was a yellowfoot and ended up in my incubator for 7 months. Good luck!


----------



## Joo (Jun 23, 2015)

monsteramp said:


> its star egg..


Mine latest star tort took 7 month to hatch, in a flower pot. I am near the equator.


----------



## monsteramp (Jun 23, 2015)

still no changes  7 months!!


----------



## Greg T (Jun 23, 2015)

I've had several leopard eggs lately that look similar and they never developed. My guess is this one just isn't gonna make it if it hasn't happened by now.


----------



## monsteramp (Jun 23, 2015)

i guess so..... but im going to keep it and see how it goes. omg she just laid an egg. almost 2 months after the previous egg.


----------

